# Milan: affondo per James Rodriguez.



## admin (7 Giugno 2017)

Importanti news da Repubblica sul mercato del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano, nelle prossime ore Jorge Mendes arriverà a Milano per incontrare la dirigenza rossonera: obiettivo James Rodriguez. Mirabelli e Fassone tenteranno l'affondo. Rodriguez, che sarebbe un segnale fortissimo da parte del Milan sul mercato, potrebbe giocare sia esterno che trequartista. Con Mendes si parlerà anche di Andrè Silva.


----------



## Zenos (7 Giugno 2017)

Vado a cambiare la mutanda.


----------



## sballotello (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Importanti news da Repubblica sul mercato del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano, il Milan, nelle prossime Jorge Mendes arriverà a Milano per incontrare la dirigenza rossonera: obiettivo James Rodriguez. Mirabelli e Fassone tenteranno l'affondo. Rodriguez, che sarebbe un segnale fortissimo da parte del Milan sul mercato, potrebbe giocare sia esterno che trequartista. Con Mendes si parlerà anche di Andrè Silva.



Diamogli Donnarumma


----------



## siioca (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Importanti news da Repubblica sul mercato del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano, nelle prossime ore Jorge Mendes arriverà a Milano per incontrare la dirigenza rossonera: obiettivo James Rodriguez. Mirabelli e Fassone tenteranno l'affondo. Rodriguez, che sarebbe un segnale fortissimo da parte del Milan sul mercato, potrebbe giocare sia esterno che trequartista. Con Mendes si parlerà anche di Andrè Silva.



Troppo bello per essere vero...


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Diamogli Donnarumma



Potrebbe finire proprio così, secondo me.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Giugno 2017)

Ricordo che tanti qua lo definivano sopravvalutato...a me gasa parecchio!!! 

Il 10 che ci manca da secoli!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Giugno 2017)

Potrei svenire.


----------



## sballotello (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Potrebbe finire proprio così, secondo me.



Risolveremo due problemi in un solo colpo. 

L'acquisto di un giocatore importante (seppur i colombiani non mi facciano impazzire) 
È finalmente risolveremo il problema del contratto di Donnarumma


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Importanti news da Repubblica sul mercato del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano, nelle prossime ore Jorge Mendes arriverà a Milano per incontrare la dirigenza rossonera: obiettivo James Rodriguez. Mirabelli e Fassone tenteranno l'affondo. Rodriguez, che sarebbe un segnale fortissimo da parte del Milan sul mercato, potrebbe giocare sia esterno che trequartista. Con Mendes si parlerà anche di Andrè Silva.



Mi farei andar bene anche Andre Silva per l'attacco se arriva James


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Importanti news da Repubblica sul mercato del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano, nelle prossime ore Jorge Mendes arriverà a Milano per incontrare la dirigenza rossonera: obiettivo James Rodriguez. Mirabelli e Fassone tenteranno l'affondo. Rodriguez, che sarebbe un segnale fortissimo da parte del Milan sul mercato, potrebbe giocare sia esterno che trequartista. Con Mendes si parlerà anche di Andrè Silva.



Prendendolo per vero, insieme a James vedrei bene solo Belotti o Aubameyang. Su James e Silva insieme non sono convinto.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Giugno 2017)

Donnarumma
Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessiè Biglia
Suso James Bonaventura 
Belotti​
Questo undici con una ottima panchina sarebbe da champions già ad aprile..


----------



## Coripra (7 Giugno 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Potrei svenire.





Zenos ha scritto:


> Vado a cambiare la mutanda.



Ragazzi, stiamo coi piedi per terra... non ci credo... non voglio neanche pensarci...
(ovviamente ci sto pensando)


----------



## Andre96 (7 Giugno 2017)

Se si facesse davvero lo scambio per Donnarumma, si potrebbe comunque prendere Morata o Belotti 
Magari...


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Giugno 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Kessiè Biglia
> Suso James Bonaventura
> ...



Questa squadra è una macchina da guerra.
Magariiii!!!!
Ti propongo una piccola variante, apparentemente banale : metti jack sulla linea dei centrocampisti, da mezz'ala sinistra, suso e james invece a galleggiare tra le linee e dietro il gallo.


----------



## zlatan (7 Giugno 2017)

Ma scusate l'ignoranza, che ruolo ha esattamente questo James? E' un trequartista centrale? Eventualmente passaggio al 4-2-3-1?


----------



## Robix (7 Giugno 2017)




----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Giugno 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ma scusate l'ignoranza, che ruolo ha esattamente questo James? E' un trequartista centrale? Eventualmente passaggio al 4-2-3-1?



Sì.


----------



## BELOUFA (7 Giugno 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ma scusate l'ignoranza, che ruolo ha esattamente questo James? E' un trequartista centrale? Eventualmente passaggio al 4-2-3-1?



Trequartista centrale, mancino divino, moderno ottima corsa, fisicamente ben messo.
Al massimo ha fatto l'esterno partendo da dx (come suso) nel tridente.
Dovessi paragonarlo con un ns ex?
Zvonimir Boban


----------



## Andre96 (7 Giugno 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ma scusate l'ignoranza, che ruolo ha esattamente questo James? E' un trequartista centrale? Eventualmente passaggio al 4-2-3-1?



Pensiamo al ruolo manco arrivasse davvero 
Comunque può fare sia trequartista che esterno (almeno prima lo faceva) quindi in teoria nel 4231 non dovrebbe avere problemi sia in mezzo che più defilato.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Giugno 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ma scusate l'ignoranza, che ruolo ha esattamente questo James? E' un trequartista centrale? Eventualmente passaggio al 4-2-3-1?



E' uno di quei giocatori che è talmente forte che è forte un po' ovunque. Comunque è un trequartista ma sa stare anche sulla destra.. comunque è [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] che ti sa dire tutto sul giocatore


----------



## ildemone85 (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Importanti news da Repubblica sul mercato del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano, nelle prossime ore Jorge Mendes arriverà a Milano per incontrare la dirigenza rossonera: obiettivo James Rodriguez. Mirabelli e Fassone tenteranno l'affondo. Rodriguez, che sarebbe un segnale fortissimo da parte del Milan sul mercato, potrebbe giocare sia esterno che trequartista. Con Mendes si parlerà anche di Andrè Silva.



al momento stiamo facendo molto fumo, è il remake del 2015, partenza con nomi internazionali e siamo finiti con bacchitos e bertolacci, vediamo che succede, ma sarebbe il caso di prendere un big mondiale, piuttosto che riempirci di medioman


----------



## Willy Wonka (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Importanti news da Repubblica sul mercato del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano, nelle prossime ore Jorge Mendes arriverà a Milano per incontrare la dirigenza rossonera: obiettivo James Rodriguez. Mirabelli e Fassone tenteranno l'affondo. Rodriguez, che sarebbe un segnale fortissimo da parte del Milan sul mercato, potrebbe giocare sia esterno che trequartista. Con Mendes si parlerà anche di Andrè Silva.



Un altro colombiano? Così finisce pure che Vacca rimane? E magari cedendo anche Donnarumma? Andate voi a vedervelo l'anno prossimo il Milan. Ero così gasato in questo periodo che stanno rovinando tutto. Mah.


----------



## Andre96 (7 Giugno 2017)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> al momento stiamo facendo molto fumo, è il remake del 2015, partenza con nomi internazionali e siamo finiti con bacchitos e bertolacci, vediamo che succede, ma sarebbe il caso di prendere un big mondiale, piuttosto che riempirci di medioman



Paragone poco consono e mercato fatto con Galliani. Inoltre se Rodriguez è un medioman...ok.


----------



## Ivan lancini (7 Giugno 2017)

Peccato per la fonte che nn ne azzecca una


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Un altro colombiano? Così finisce pure che Vacca rimane? E magari cedendo anche Donnarumma? Andate voi a vedervelo l'anno prossimo il Milan. Ero così gasato in questo periodo che stanno rovinando tutto. Mah.



Io ci andrò volentieri! Stan mettendo su una gran bella squadra


----------



## Superpippo80 (7 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Un altro colombiano? Così finisce pure che Vacca rimane? E magari cedendo anche Donnarumma? Andate voi a vedervelo l'anno prossimo il Milan. Ero così gasato in questo periodo che stanno rovinando tutto. Mah.



Scusa ma che ci fa se è colombiano? E poi perchè Vacca dovrebbe restare se arriva James?


----------



## vannu994 (7 Giugno 2017)

james sarebbe veramente un top, anche per quanto riguarda un eventuale pubblicità a livello di merchandising in Cina, ma la vedo un'opzione poco possibile... Speriamo, come ha detto Fassone "lasciamo sognare i tifosi"


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Giugno 2017)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> al momento stiamo facendo molto fumo, è il remake del 2015, partenza con nomi internazionali e siamo finiti con bacchitos e bertolacci, vediamo che succede, ma sarebbe il caso di prendere un big mondiale, piuttosto che riempirci di medioman



Il classico commento negativo in ogni Thread mancava


----------



## ildemone85 (7 Giugno 2017)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Paragone poco consono e mercato fatto con Galliani. Inoltre se Rodriguez è un medioman...ok.



per me quelli arrivati sono medioman, non James


----------



## Andre96 (7 Giugno 2017)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> per me quelli arrivati sono medioman, non James



Scusa, dicevo Ricardo, che mi sembra un top nel ruolo. Di meglio prendevi Alaba e Alex Sandro...


----------



## de sica (7 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Un altro colombiano? Così finisce pure che Vacca rimane? E magari cedendo anche Donnarumma? Andate voi a vedervelo l'anno prossimo il Milan. Ero così gasato in questo periodo che stanno rovinando tutto. Mah.



A me non convince proprio James.. non so cosa ci veda la maggioranza qui dentro. Personalmente lo trovo troppo lento e dal ritmo compassato, ed è strano che non si sia imposto al Real, vista la popolarità che gode qui. Penso sia stato elevato troppo per due gol al mondiale 2014


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Importanti news da Repubblica sul mercato del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano, nelle prossime ore Jorge Mendes arriverà a Milano per incontrare la dirigenza rossonera: obiettivo James Rodriguez. Mirabelli e Fassone tenteranno l'affondo. Rodriguez, che sarebbe un segnale fortissimo da parte del Milan sul mercato, potrebbe giocare sia esterno che trequartista. Con Mendes si parlerà anche di Andrè Silva.



Attendo conferme. Se arriva Mendes potrebbero semplicemente parlare di Silva, visto che Moratti e Aubam. stanno sfumando.


----------



## Willy Wonka (7 Giugno 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma che ci fa se è colombiano? E poi perchè Vacca dovrebbe restare se arriva James?



Son giocatori poco adatti a una ricostruzione i colombiani secondo me. Gente che pensa a ballare in spogliatoio. Se arriva James rimangono sia Zapata che Bacca, ne sono convinto, qualcuno che già conosce glielo lasceranno per questioni di ambientamento. Operazione che non mi piace per niente. Se poi pensano pure di cedere Donnarumma per prendere sto qua siamo proprio fuori strada per quanto mi riguarda. Poi certamente ognuno ha le proprie idee, siamo qui per confrontarci.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2017)

Il mio pensiero su dove andrà per me gia l'ho detto, basta solo aspettare stasera sul tardi o domani per vedere se è una bufala o realtà.


----------



## alcyppa (7 Giugno 2017)

Aspetto un po' e qualche altro rumor prima di iniziare a perdere la testa


----------



## Andre96 (7 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Son giocatori poco adatti a una ricostruzione i colombiani secondo me. Gente che pensa a ballare in spogliatoio. Se arriva James rimangono sia Zapata che Bacca, ne sono convinto, qualcuno che già conosce glielo lasceranno per questioni di ambientamento. Operazione che non mi piace per niente. Se poi pensano pure di cedere Donnarumma per prendere sto qua siamo proprio fuori strada per quanto mi riguarda. Poi certamente ognuno ha le proprie idee, siamo qui per confrontarci.



Conosce pure Morata


----------



## Smarx10 (7 Giugno 2017)

Il sogno della mia vita.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Giugno 2017)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> per me quelli arrivati sono medioman, non James


Insomma.
Dobbiamo competere prima di tutto nel campionato italiano, abbiamo preso uno dei migliori centrocampisti di interdizione e uno dei migliori registi. Musacchio per me non ha niente che invidiare a un Rudiger valutato 50 milioni dalla Roma, Rodriguez sappiamo tutti che bestia è. Senza Champion si può fare quello che si riesce. E soprattutto sono giocatori FUNZIONALI, non so figurine comprate a caso che poi si devono ADATTARE.


----------



## zlatan (7 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Attendo conferme. Se arriva Mendes potrebbero semplicemente parlare di Silva, visto che Moratti e Aubam. stanno sfumando.



Scusa e Moratti esattamente dove giocherebbe nel 4-2-3-1??


----------



## Mic (7 Giugno 2017)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> Peccato per la fonte che nn ne azzecca una


Sbagliato quest'anno le ha prese tutte


----------



## zlatan (7 Giugno 2017)

Bene grazie delle info visto che a parte al Mondiale, non l'ho mai visto giocare. Direi che per la stragrande maggioranza è un crack. Poi ci sono anche dei perplessi, ma credo che se anche comprassimo Messi, i perplessi non mancherebbero. E visto che i vari Kessie Musacchio Rodriguez e penso anche Biglia, sono stati marchiati come medioman...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Giugno 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Scusa e Moratti esattamente dove giocherebbe nel 4-2-3-1??



Ahahahahah ma che minchia ho scritto


----------



## mark (7 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Son giocatori poco adatti a una ricostruzione i colombiani secondo me. Gente che pensa a ballare in spogliatoio. Se arriva James rimangono sia Zapata che Bacca, ne sono convinto, qualcuno che già conosce glielo lasceranno per questioni di ambientamento. Operazione che non mi piace per niente. Se poi pensano pure di cedere Donnarumma per prendere sto qua siamo proprio fuori strada per quanto mi riguarda. Poi certamente ognuno ha le proprie idee, siamo qui per confrontarci.



James invece è un professionista serissimo, uno che arriva per primo agli allenamenti e va via per ultimo.. inoltre è molto riservato sulla vita privata e non è il tipo da feste ecc.. 
Se dovessi arrivare (cosa a cui non credo) sarebbe un colpo assurdo!!


----------



## Casnop (7 Giugno 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Diamogli Donnarumma


L'offerta del Real Madrid per Donnarumma deve essere arrivata a Fassone da un po' di tempo. Il nostro ci ha pensato, da tempo ha individuato in James un possibile pbiettivo, tecnico e di immagine, per segnare il nuovo corso rossonero: un vero dieci. Secondo Don Balon, una offerta del Milan per il giocatore, 40 milioni, era stata fatta, ma il Real l'ha giudicata una 'burla'. Ora, il mutato scenario con l'offerta madridista a Donnarumma, la disponibilità del giocatore confermata da Mendes a Cardiff, sta spingendo l'affare. Per il Milan è una operazione a costo zero, la plusvalenza immensa sul portiere neutralizza qualsiasi carico finanziario derivante dal cartellino di James. Sul piano tecnico, con James si aprono mille scenari tattici possibili: trequarti sui tre punti cardinali, seconda punta, addirittura prima. Giocatore completo, monopiede, ma capace di numeri di alta scuola, senso tattico, visione di gioco, gusto degli assist, gol che servono. Tre anni perduti nell'opulenza di Madrid, arriva a stecchetto con la fame giusta. Bene, abbiamo fame anche noi. Repubblica non è il top dell'informazione sul Milan, ma pazienza, chiuderemo un occhio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Giugno 2017)

Non ci credo finché non lo vedo a Milano , sarebbe una roba fuori da ogni logica spiegata solo con la cessione di Donnarumma ( me ne farei una ragione ) . 

Come ha scritto Casnop sopra i soldi del portiere ingrato andrebbero tutti come plusvalenza creandone una mostruosa di 60/70 milioni ( ammesso che quello sia il prezzo ). 

Se voglio scambiare un 18enne futuro campione con un campionissimo ( o più di uno ? ) ..dove devo firmare ?


----------



## Casnop (7 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Son giocatori poco adatti a una ricostruzione i colombiani secondo me. Gente che pensa a ballare in spogliatoio. Se arriva James rimangono sia Zapata che Bacca, ne sono convinto, qualcuno che già conosce glielo lasceranno per questioni di ambientamento. Operazione che non mi piace per niente. Se poi pensano pure di cedere Donnarumma per prendere sto qua siamo proprio fuori strada per quanto mi riguarda. Poi certamente ognuno ha le proprie idee, siamo qui per confrontarci.


James è un colombiano atipico, Willy: lo sanno tutti, è un atleta purissimo, sobrio nelle abitudini di vita, nella fascinosa Madrid va a dormire con le galline, si sveglia con il gallo. Ops, con il Gallo.


----------



## Smarx10 (7 Giugno 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> L'offerta del Real Madrid per Donnarumma deve essere arrivata a Fassone da un po' di tempo. Il nostro ci ha pensato, da tempo ha individuato in James un possibile pbiettivo, tecnico e di immagine, per segnare il nuovo corso rossonero: un vero dieci. Secondo Don Balon, una offerta del Milan per il giocatore, 40 milioni, era stata fatta, ma il Real l'ha giudicata una 'burla'. Ora, il mutato scenario con l'offerta madridista a Donnarumma, la disponibilità del giocatore confermata da Mendes a Cardiff, sta spingendo l'affare. Per il Milan è una operazione a costo zero, la plusvalenza immensa sul portiere neutralizza qualsiasi carico finanziario derivante dal cartellino di James. Sul piano tecnico, con James si aprono mille scenari tattici possibili: trequarti sui tre punti cardinali, seconda punta, addirittura prima. Giocatore completo, monopiede, ma capace di numeri di alta scuola, senso tattico, visione di gioco, gusto degli assist, gol che servono. Tre anni perduti nell'opulenza di Madrid, arriva a stecchetto con la fame giusta. Bene, abbiamo fame anche noi. Repubblica non è il top dell'informazione sul Milan, ma pazienza, chiuderemo un occhio.



Inappuntabile come sempre. Unica nota a margine: direi che gli anni persi a madrid sono stati solo due. Il primo ha fatto una stagione impressionante, arrivando a 17 gol e 18 assist in stagione e giocando in una posizione nuova per lui, quella di mezzala nel centrocampo a 3 madridista. Possibilità che ti piacerebbe nel nostro modulo?


----------



## Mic (7 Giugno 2017)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> Peccato per la fonte che nn ne azzecca una





ildemone85 ha scritto:


> al momento stiamo facendo molto fumo, è il remake del 2015, partenza con nomi internazionali e siamo finiti con bacchitos e bertolacci, vediamo che succede, ma sarebbe il caso di prendere un big mondiale, piuttosto che riempirci di medioman



Ma come si fa? Ma chi avremmo dovuto prendere? Cr7,messi, Neymar?...per caso sei un infiltrato?


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Giugno 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ma scusate l'ignoranza, che ruolo ha esattamente questo James? E' un trequartista centrale? Eventualmente passaggio al 4-2-3-1?



E' uno dei pochissimi numeri 10 in circolazione, il vero 10 .
Tutti gli altri 10 o quasi in circolazione sono stati riciclati/riadattati ad attaccanti esterni per questioni tattiche o limiti fisici.
James è uno dei pochi sopravvissuti all'estinzione in quanto ha doti fisiche per giocare in mezzo oltre a grandissime doti tecniche. 
Sa far tutto : tener palla, metter la palla in verticale, dribblare, crossare, tirare da fuori.
In un 4-2-3-1 messo dietro la punta sarebbe devastante.
Nel real trova poco spazio perchè la presenza di cr7 condiziona tutto l'assetto offensivo dei madrileni.


----------



## Andre96 (7 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Inappuntabile come sempre. Unica nota a margine: direi che gli anni persi a madrid sono stati solo due. Il primo ha fatto una stagione impressionante, arrivando a 17 gol e 18 assist in stagione e giocando in una posizione nuova per lui, quella di mezzala nel centrocampo a 3 madridista. Possibilità che ti piacerebbe nel nostro modulo?



La mezzala tecnica di cui si parlava oggi...


----------



## Black (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Importanti news da Repubblica sul mercato del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano, nelle prossime ore Jorge Mendes arriverà a Milano per incontrare la dirigenza rossonera: obiettivo James Rodriguez. Mirabelli e Fassone tenteranno l'affondo. Rodriguez, che sarebbe un segnale fortissimo da parte del Milan sul mercato, potrebbe giocare sia esterno che trequartista. Con Mendes si parlerà anche di Andrè Silva.



che colpaccio se arriva! sia a livello mediatico che tecnico. La 10 sarebbe sua! Ma sarebbe possibile vederlo come mezz'ala secondo voi? so che fin'ora ha sempre giocato sulla trequarti

per chi giustamente ha citato Donnarumma come pedina di scambio a questo punto facciamoci dare anche Modric nell'operazione...


----------



## kipstar (7 Giugno 2017)

al momento ci credo poco ... un po' perché non facendo la champions certi profili non credo vengano anche dopo magari una stagione deludente ... e poi perchè se fosse sul mercato credo che potrebbe essere appetito da altre squadre magari più avanti negli introiti .... 

però sperare non costa nulla ...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Giugno 2017)

James potrebbe fare anche la mezz'ala?


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Kessiè Biglia
> Suso James Bonaventura
> ...



Se trovano la quadra questo 11 si metterebbe dietro Napoli e Roma senza problemi


----------



## 666psycho (7 Giugno 2017)

kipstar ha scritto:


> al momento ci credo poco ... un po' perché non facendo la champions certi profili non credo vengano anche dopo magari una stagione deludente ... e poi perchè se fosse sul mercato credo che potrebbe essere appetito da altre squadre magari più avanti negli introiti ....
> 
> però sperare non costa nulla ...



Beh dai, ha appena vinto due champions...se non partecipa alla champions di quest anno nn sarà mica la fine del mondo


----------



## Hellscream (7 Giugno 2017)

Sarà, io sono molto scettico su questo "rumor"


----------



## Simobum95 (7 Giugno 2017)

Si vabbe. Mi compro la maglia 200%


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Importanti news da Repubblica sul mercato del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano, nelle prossime ore Jorge Mendes arriverà a Milano per incontrare la dirigenza rossonera: obiettivo James Rodriguez. Mirabelli e Fassone tenteranno l'affondo. Rodriguez, che sarebbe un segnale fortissimo da parte del Milan sul mercato, potrebbe giocare sia esterno che trequartista. Con Mendes si parlerà anche di Andrè Silva.


Se prendiamo lui, gobbi e interisti avranno una crisi epilettica...


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Sarà, io sono molto scettico su questo "rumor"



Idem purtroppo... se ha rifiutato morata figuriamoci lui che vale 2 volte lo spagnolo


----------



## ralf (7 Giugno 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> James potrebbe fare anche la mezz'ala?



Si, anche se imo rende di più come trequartista.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Si.



Non con Bonaventura però. Siamo sempre lì, giochiamo in 11.


----------



## kollaps (7 Giugno 2017)

Flashback: inizio anno, con Bonaventura in campo.
Jack partiva mezz'ala, ma di fatto si spostava sempre sulla trequarti avversaria...mezz'ala/trequartista.
James andrebbe a ricoprire quel ruolo.
Conti a fare l'Abate, alto a destra. Rodriguez più bloccato dietro alla De Sciglio. Kessiè ad aggiungere fisicità in mezzo al campo, upgrade di Kuco. Biglia sostituto di Montolivo.
L'impronta tattica è quella.
Keita sarebbe il sostituto naturale di Niang, esterno/seconda punta. E Belotti di Bacca, a tener su palla ed attaccare la profondità.
Vediamo 

p.s. Donnarumma si può sostituire


----------



## Konrad (7 Giugno 2017)

Con James le possibili varianti tattica aumenterebbero.

4-3-1-2 Se prendi 2 punte (Belotti/Andre Silva) e parte Suso (del cui rinnovo non si parla più)
4-2-3-1 Con punta unica (a questo punto Belotti tutta la vita) Suso - James - Bonaventura dietro
4-3-2-1 Con Belotti punta e James e Suso a dare imprevedibilità dietro...inserimenti di Rodriguez e Conti e cross per il capoccione del Gallo

Poi possiamo tenerci anche Bacca e Lapadula in panchina. Perchè Lapa quando entra onora sempre la maglia e Bacca magari giocando in EL si ricorda come si gioca.


----------



## Coripra (7 Giugno 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Sarà, io sono molto scettico su questo "rumor"





wfiesso ha scritto:


> Idem purtroppo... se ha rifiutato morata figuriamoci lui che vale 2 volte lo spagnolo



Ma sì, è ovvio che non si può essere altro che scettici...

(però...)


----------



## de sica (7 Giugno 2017)

A me non piace proprio. Se bisogna fare uno scambio, prenderei modric


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Potrebbe finire proprio così, secondo me.



Se si muove è United, il nuovo feudo del panzone


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2017)

mark ha scritto:


> James invece è un professionista serissimo, uno che arriva per primo agli allenamenti e va via per ultimo.. inoltre è molto riservato sulla vita privata e non è il tipo da feste ecc..
> Se dovessi arrivare (cosa a cui non credo) sarebbe un colpo assurdo!!



Beh insomma è scappato ubriaco dalla polizia e ha ben pensato di rifugiarsi a Valdebebas


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Importanti news da Repubblica sul mercato del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano, nelle prossime ore Jorge Mendes arriverà a Milano per incontrare la dirigenza rossonera: obiettivo James Rodriguez. Mirabelli e Fassone tenteranno l'affondo. Rodriguez, che sarebbe un segnale fortissimo da parte del Milan sul mercato, potrebbe giocare sia esterno che trequartista. Con Mendes si parlerà anche di Andrè Silva.



Ci credo poco. Comunque giusto oggi ho letto di fonti cinesi per cui è prossimo all'Inter insieme a Pepe,e non avendo loro neanche le coppe mi pare ancora meno credibile.


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2017)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Ci credo poco. Comunque giusto oggi ho letto di fonti cinesi per cui è prossimo all'Inter insieme a Pepe,e non avendo loro neanche le coppe mi pare ancora meno credibile.



Pepe è del psg


----------



## Konrad (7 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se si muove è United, il nuovo feudo del panzone



Stessa cosa che penso anche io. 
L'operazione James sarebbe disconnessa da quella (eventuale) Donnarumma. Il ragazzo, lo si è capito, non è in cima alla lista di Zidane...il suo procuratore è potente (sul serio, non come lo spauracchio di Nocera) e non vuole veder deprezzato uno dei pezzi pregiati della sua scuderia a soli 25 anni. Troverà il modo di ammansire il Real e lo porterà dove crederà di dargli visibilità e rilancio.
Il Milan mantiene ancora un certo fascino, sarebbe un titolare indiscusso (può piacere o non piacere tecnicamente ma stiamo parlando di alti livelli e qui da noi al momento predicherebbe nel semi-deserto) e potrebbe riconquistarsi nome e valore per un eventuale nuova cessione tra un paio di anni (questo volenti o nolenti è il modus operandi di Mendes...ma in questo caso la volontà sua e nostra potrebbero coincidere).

E comunque il Real si prende Mbappe e sposta CR7 di punta. Secondo me alla fine James è già di troppo...uno tra Morata e Benzema lo sarà a breve.


----------



## Smarx10 (7 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se si muove è United, il nuovo feudo del panzone



Un ballo a 3. Donnarumma al Manchester, De Gea al Real e James Rodriguez al milan. Molto più fantasiosa, ma restiamo sui fatti. La verità è che nel suo soggiorno a Cardiff Mendes è stato più volte raggiunto da James Rodriguez mentre si trovava nel suo albergo (così ha riportato Di Marzio), e se dovesse essere confermato l'incontro delle prossime ore per me sarebbe una grande apertura ad un possibile trasferimento del colombiano al milan


----------



## Konrad (7 Giugno 2017)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Ci credo poco. Comunque giusto oggi ho letto di fonti cinesi per cui è prossimo all'Inter insieme a Pepe,e non avendo loro neanche le coppe mi pare ancora meno credibile.



L'Inter andrà su Bernardeschi...la Fiorentina lo cederà a loro piuttosto che darlo alla Juve.


----------



## Pit96 (7 Giugno 2017)

Non mi ha mai ispirato più di tanto, ma se divesse venire al milan dovremmo fare una statua a M&F


----------



## Symon (7 Giugno 2017)

Che dire se lo prendono è insieme a Musacchio la ciliegina sulla torta del mercato. A quel punto credo 4-2-3-1, come Montella in tempi non sospetti non disdegnava di certo...


----------



## Jino (7 Giugno 2017)

Dipende come si vuole giocare, è sicuramente inadatto all'attuale 4-3-3 montelliano.

Alla fine questo Rodriguez non è un esterno, è una mezza punta, uno che deve giocare vicino ad un centravanti. Se si punta a James non si può non giocare con il 4-2-3-1 o 4-3-1-2.


----------



## Casnop (7 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Inappuntabile come sempre. Unica nota a margine: direi che gli anni persi a madrid sono stati solo due. Il primo ha fatto una stagione impressionante, arrivando a 17 gol e 18 assist in stagione e giocando in una posizione nuova per lui, quella di mezzala nel centrocampo a 3 madridista. Possibilità che ti piacerebbe nel nostro modulo?


È una possibilità, ma questo è il classico giocatore che aumenta la propria efficacia esponenzialmente a misura del proprio approssimarsi all'area di rigore avversaria. Trequarti centro in un 4231 andrebbe benissimo. In un modulo a tre attaccanti, lo porrei davanti, la mezzala di regia potremmo farla con un'altra operazione. Del resto, il tesoro eventualmente liberato da Donnarumma aumenterebbe di non poco le risorse disponibili. Approfittiamone.


----------



## Crox93 (7 Giugno 2017)

Investire il budget su Belotti e poi dare via il bamboccio inutile per James


----------



## tonilovin93 (7 Giugno 2017)

Ragazzi non scherziamo.. Bacca con Rodriguez arriva a 24 gol facili.. figuriamoci qualcuno che ha più fame..


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2017)

Lallàlàààlallallàààà
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=152]Gekyn[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]
Allora 'sta maglietta? La prenotiamo? 


p.s. per chi se lo fosse chiesto: Donnarumma non c'entra nulla con questo affare.


----------



## Gekyn (7 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Lallàlàààlallallàààà
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=152]Gekyn[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]
> Allora 'sta maglietta? La prenotiamo?



Ne prendo 2


----------



## Smarx10 (7 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Lallàlàààlallallàààà
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=152]Gekyn[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]
> Allora 'sta maglietta? La prenotiamo?
> 
> ...



Se va in porto mi aggiungo volentieri alla compagnia.


----------



## Moffus98 (7 Giugno 2017)

Magari venisse James, peccato ma ci credo davvero poco.


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Importanti news da Repubblica sul mercato del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano, nelle prossime ore Jorge Mendes arriverà a Milano per incontrare la dirigenza rossonera: obiettivo James Rodriguez. Mirabelli e Fassone tenteranno l'affondo. Rodriguez, che sarebbe un segnale fortissimo da parte del Milan sul mercato, potrebbe giocare sia esterno che trequartista. Con Mendes si parlerà anche di Andrè Silva.



Eh, ma se arriva James bisogna tenere in rosa Bacca per farlo ambientare...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Importanti news da Repubblica sul mercato del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano, nelle prossime ore Jorge Mendes arriverà a Milano per incontrare la dirigenza rossonera: obiettivo James Rodriguez. Mirabelli e Fassone tenteranno l'affondo. Rodriguez, che sarebbe un segnale fortissimo da parte del Milan sul mercato, potrebbe giocare sia esterno che trequartista. Con Mendes si parlerà anche di Andrè Silva.



Questo qui è forte forte forte 
se viene veramente mi sa che impazzisco... ma veramente !!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Giugno 2017)

MAGARI.

Un giocatore con le caratteristiche di James sposterebbe davvero gli equilibri in serie A


----------



## Raryof (7 Giugno 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Eh, ma se arriva James bisogna tenere in rosa Bacca per farlo ambientare...



No dai, basta Zapata che potrebbe fargli da tappetino personale con indosso una maglietta con scritto: "Bienvenido James".
Al limite rimane nello spogliatoio in attesa dei giocatori e gli pulisce le scarpe all'intervallo e a fine partita mentre il cameriere Carlos gli porta da bere.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (7 Giugno 2017)

Mah.. Sinceramente Mondiale a parte Rodriguez non è che abbia fatto chissà che...


----------



## kollaps (7 Giugno 2017)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Mah.. Sinceramente Mondiale a parte Rodriguez non è che abbia fatto chissà che...



No Maria, io esco


----------



## Jino (7 Giugno 2017)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Mah.. Sinceramente Mondiale a parte Rodriguez non è che abbia fatto chissà che...



Gli viene nel Real preferita gente più disponibile al sacrificio, più mobile da un punto di vista tattico. Isco gioca a tutto campo, è ovunque.


----------



## Crox93 (7 Giugno 2017)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Mah.. Sinceramente Mondiale a parte Rodriguez non è che abbia fatto chissà che...



No vi prego ragazzi se facciamo gli schizzinosi con James Rodriguez allora chiudiamo tutto


----------



## pablog1585 (7 Giugno 2017)

Perché fa tribuna al real? È scarso? 
Cmq lo riadatterei mezzala, esterno o trequartista data la scarsa propensione alla copertura può essere un rischio


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (7 Giugno 2017)

Bo, a me non entusiasma. Ma sono gusti...

Poi credo che questi profili di giocatori (come Morata e Aubameyang) in questo Milan non ci vengono...


----------



## pablog1585 (7 Giugno 2017)

Concordo, in un gioco di squadra moderno può sbilanciare una squadra infatti Bale Isco e Asensio gli vengono preferiti


----------



## pablog1585 (7 Giugno 2017)

Isco o Reus sono profili più moderni


----------



## Smarx10 (7 Giugno 2017)

*Peppe Di Stefano a Sky conferma la possibilità che il Milan incontri Jorge Mendes nelle prossime ore o nei prossimi giorni, da tenere d'occhio quindi le trattative per James Rodriguez e Andre Silva*


----------



## Jino (7 Giugno 2017)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Perché fa tribuna al real? È scarso?
> Cmq lo riadatterei mezzala, esterno o trequartista data la scarsa propensione alla copertura può essere un rischio



Trovo una grossa contraddizione nel tuo discorso. Se ha veramente scarsa propensione alla copertura allora è proprio improponibile metterlo in mediana dove il lavoro di copertura e filtro è cosa obbligatoria anche per un centrocampista offensivo ed il suo compagno di squadra Modrid ne è l'esempio, talento e classe infinite ma quando non c'ha la palla di danna a coprire e recuperare come tutti gli altri.

Questo Rodriguez è una mezza punta, lui sta bene li davanti vicino ad un centravanti. Secondo me lui è perfetto in una squadra che viene costruita attorno a lui, dove lui è il fuoriclasse, il classico numero dieci che dev'esser libero da compiti tattici ed inventare calcio. In questo Real moderno di Zidane, fatto sopratutto di sacrificio e dedizione tattica (dopo oltre un decennio senza CL infatti ne ha appena vinte tre nel giro di pochi anni) non c'è posto per il colombiano, perchè questo privilegio di libertà appartiene già a Ronaldo...non ci si può permettere due calciatori che pascolano per il campo se si vuole puntare a vincere tutto. 

La domanda quindi è: Rodriguez in questo Milan ce lo vedresti bene? Io dico per talento si, assolutamente, però bisogna costruirgli una squadra attorno, bisogna innestare 2-3 elementi che c'abbiano nel DNA di farsi il mazzo in campo, a cominciare dal nuovo centravanti e dall'esterno mancino.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dipende come si vuole giocare, è sicuramente inadatto all'attuale 4-3-3 montelliano.
> 
> Alla fine questo Rodriguez non è un esterno, è una mezza punta, uno che deve giocare vicino ad un centravanti. Se si punta a James non si può non giocare con il 4-2-3-1 o 4-3-1-2.



352

Bonaventura mezzala, James-Belotti davanti



Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano a Sky conferma la possibilità che il Milan incontri Jorge Mendes nelle prossime ore o nei prossimi giorni, da tenere d'occhio quindi le trattative per James Rodriguez e Andre Silva*



E comunque occhio a Pepe che non ha ancora firmato per nessuno


----------



## Smarx10 (7 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano a Sky conferma la possibilità che il Milan incontri Jorge Mendes nelle prossime ore o nei prossimi giorni, da tenere d'occhio quindi le trattative per James Rodriguez e Andre Silva*


.


----------



## Jino (7 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> 352
> 
> Bonaventura mezzala, James-Belotti davanti
> 
> ...



Si, cosi il colombiano avrebbe sicuramente un senso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2017)

Se mi portano James e Belotti...


----------



## Activia01 (7 Giugno 2017)

Mamma mia che sogno sarebbe?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2017)

Voglio James con la 10.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Giugno 2017)

Activia01 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che sogno sarebbe?



Bho non c'era bisogno per me del video 
pero non riesco a spiegarmi come si fa ad avere dei dubbi su James ?? 
2 goal al Mondiale  
basta vedere una sola partita x capire che Rodriguez = Talento cristallino 

poi guadagna 8 milioni.. qnd se accetta il progetto,non si riduce nemmeno l'ingaggio

p.s. solo il Real può panchinare dei mostri del genere !


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Giugno 2017)

Grande talento. 

Ma a volte non basta. Per me è un lusso che poche squadre possono permettersi, soprattutto tatticamente.

Costa tanto.


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2017)

E' più fumo che arrosto, più chiacchiere che fatti.

Potessi scegliere, andrei tutta la vita su Modric. Altra classe, altro livello.


----------



## Activia01 (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' più fumo che arrosto, più chiacchiere che fatti.
> 
> Potessi scegliere, andrei tutta la vita su Modric. Altra classe, altro livello.



Be potendo scegliere tra i due dubito siano molti quelli che sceglierebbero JM tra loro due 
Però considerandolo esterno sinistro o mezzapunta, non sono stati fatti nomi alternativi tolto Keita


----------



## de sica (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' più fumo che arrosto, più chiacchiere che fatti.
> 
> Potessi scegliere, andrei tutta la vita su Modric. Altra classe, altro livello.



Allora non sono l'unico che pensa questo!! Deo gratias!


----------



## Aron (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' più fumo che arrosto, più chiacchiere che fatti.
> 
> Potessi scegliere, andrei tutta la vita su Modric. Altra classe, altro livello.



Eeeeeh magari

Modric però lascerà il Real solo quando sarà lui a volersene andare. 
E' il giocatore più importante che hanno dopo Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano a Sky conferma la possibilità che il Milan incontri Jorge Mendes nelle prossime ore o nei prossimi giorni, da tenere d'occhio quindi le trattative per James Rodriguez e Andre Silva*



Il giocatore mi piace, ovviamente, ma con che modulo giocheremmo? Sull'esterno non rende al meglio, deve essere libero di svariare dietro la punta.


----------



## sballotello (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' più fumo che arrosto, più chiacchiere che fatti.
> 
> Potessi scegliere, andrei tutta la vita su Modric. Altra classe, altro livello.



eh magari


----------



## .Nitro (7 Giugno 2017)

Per noi sarebbe un grandissimo acquisto,non è riuscito a prendersi il posto da titolare fisso al Real per parecchi motivi,ma con noi potrebbe fare la differenza. Per come si stanno mettendo le cose farei uno scambio con Donnarumma in modo da essere un acquisto a costo zero che non va a incidere sulle casse per il botto in attacco.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2017)

James è un giocatore che ti fa fare il salto di qualità e che rompe gli equilibri del campionato senza se e senza ma.
A chi ha dei dubbi (non capisco come si può) invito ad andarsi a leggere qualche numero su James e se ha tempo di guardare qualche partita. 

Non è mestiere suo, eppure ha una media gol superiore ai vari Hazard, Dybala... sebbene Zidane non gli abbia dato continuità e fiducia.

Giocatore semplicemente MOSTRUOSO.

Se va come deve andare vi dico quello che sto dicendo da più di un mese a qualche utente


----------



## Igniorante (7 Giugno 2017)

James ha gli occhi cerulei?


----------



## Symon (7 Giugno 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se si punta a James non si può non giocare con il 4-2-3-1 o 4-3-1-2.



E perché no scusa? E' una mezzapunta/trequartista, centrale nel tridente dietro la punta è perfetto. Nella Colombia infatti gioca lì con Cuadrado, Cardona/Uribe dietro a Bacca/Borja, e pure nel Real. Se viene credo che il modulo sarà proprio questo...ne 3-5-2 (non avrebbe senso prendere Rodriguez e Conti) ne tantomeno lui da solo con due punte davanti che trovo più adatto ad un trequartista puro più che uno come James.


----------



## luigi61 (7 Giugno 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> No vi prego ragazzi se facciamo gli schizzinosi con James Rodriguez allora chiudiamo tutto



Forse se gli portano CR7 e Messi si accontentano......
memoria corta con i vari Vangioni Lapadula e banda....


----------



## James Watson (7 Giugno 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Voglio James con la 10.



Va bene, va bene. Tranquilli che se mi fanno una qualsiasi offerta, accetto subito!


----------



## Konrad (7 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> James è un giocatore che ti fa fare il salto di qualità e che rompe gli equilibri del campionato senza se e senza ma.
> A chi ha dei dubbi (non capisco come si può) invito ad andarsi a leggere qualche numero su James e se ha tempo di guardare qualche partita.
> 
> Non è mestiere suo, eppure ha una media gol superiore ai vari Hazard, Dybala... sebbene Zidane non gli abbia dato continuità e fiducia.
> ...



*Pretendo* che tu lo dica anche a me...


----------



## ralf (7 Giugno 2017)

James oltre ad essere un ottimo giocatore, ha una "forza commerciale" pazzesca, il Real riuscii ad ammortizzare il costo del cartellino di James in soli tre giorni, con la sola vendita delle maglie. Pensate a quante magliette si potrebbero vendere in Asia e in Sudamerica, paesi in cui James è molto conosciuto e ammirato. L'Adidas si starà già sfregando le mani.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> James è un giocatore che ti fa fare il salto di qualità e che rompe gli equilibri del campionato senza se e senza ma.
> A chi ha dei dubbi (non capisco come si può) invito ad andarsi a leggere qualche numero su James e se ha tempo di guardare qualche partita.
> 
> Non è mestiere suo, eppure ha una media gol superiore ai vari Hazard, Dybala... sebbene Zidane non gli abbia dato continuità e fiducia.
> ...



Dimmi anche a me


----------



## Pampu7 (7 Giugno 2017)

Non ci credo manco se firma


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2017)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Va bene, va bene. Tranquilli che se mi fanno una qualsiasi offerta, accetto subito!


Ahahah XD


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> James è un giocatore che ti fa fare il salto di qualità e che rompe gli equilibri del campionato senza se e senza ma.
> A chi ha dei dubbi (non capisco come si può) invito ad andarsi a leggere qualche numero su James e se ha tempo di guardare qualche partita.
> 
> Non è mestiere suo, eppure ha una media gol superiore ai vari Hazard, Dybala... sebbene Zidane non gli abbia dato continuità e fiducia.
> ...


Finalmente per una volta concordo con te


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' più fumo che arrosto, più chiacchiere che fatti.
> 
> Potessi scegliere, andrei tutta la vita su Modric. Altra classe, altro livello.



Assolutamente d'accordo con te.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Giugno 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non scherziamo.. Bacca con Rodriguez arriva a 24 gol facili.. figuriamoci qualcuno che ha più fame..



Vedo che un'annata in cui ha sbagliato ogni controllo e passaggio e anche qualche gol fatto (ma come? È un finalizzatore!!11) non son bastati.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Giugno 2017)

L'ho seguito poche volte e onestamente non mi ha mai detto nulla di che. Boh, vediamo.. Isco è di un altro livello per esempio, anche se è un giocatore diverso e a noi farebbe decisamente più comodo uno più "attaccante", come il colombiano.


----------



## Schism75 (7 Giugno 2017)

Sinceramente mi sfugge il senso tattico di un suo acquisto. Oltre che economico. Giocheremo con il trequartista il prossimo anno? Non mi pare. Viene a fare la seconda punta? Non mi pare sia questo il suo ruolo. Mai vista una seconda punta costare così tanto poi.

Fossimo una squadra che deve aggiungere qualcosa, sarebbe un acquisto da fare (a certe cifre). 
Siccome siamo una squadra in costruzione, a cui mancano almeno 2 centrocampisti top, dei quali uno di livello mondiale, 1 punta top, forse un esterno di attacco di ottimo livello (dipende dal modulo), forse una seconda punta di ottimo livello (dipende dal modulo), 1 laterale destro di ottimo livello, più 1 difensore centrale di ricambio di ottimo livello, 1 centrocampista di ricambio di prospettiva, 2 esterni di ricambio (o 2 punte), quei soldi li dirotterei altrove.


----------



## Konrad (7 Giugno 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente mi sfugge il senso tattico di un suo acquisto. Oltre che economico. Giocheremo con il trequartista il prossimo anno? Non mi pare. Viene a fare la seconda punta? Non mi pare sia questo il suo ruolo. Mai vista una seconda punta costare così tanto poi.
> 
> Fossimo una squadra che deve aggiungere qualcosa, sarebbe un acquisto da fare (a certe cifre).
> Siccome siamo una squadra in costruzione, a cui mancano almeno 2 centrocampisti top, dei quali uno di livello mondiale, 1 punta top, forse un esterno di attacco di ottimo livello (dipende dal modulo), forse una seconda punta di ottimo livello (dipende dal modulo), 1 laterale destro di ottimo livello, più 1 difensore centrale di ricambio di ottimo livello, 1 centrocampista di ricambio di prospettiva, 2 esterni di ricambio (o 2 punte), quei soldi li dirotterei altrove.



Lo hai detto...dipende dal modulo...Gattuso qualche giorno fa si era lasciato sfuggire una frase a proposito del modulo di gioco per la prossima stagione (che dovrà essere unico per prima squadra e giovanili): "4-3-e poi si vede"
Con un James nel motore potrebbe essere un 4-3-1-2 (James dietro a 2 punte o come seconda punta con Suso alle spalle) o un 4-3-2-1 (Suso e James dietro la prima punta)...tirando tirando anche un 4-3-3 (James largo a sinistra).
Comunque concordiamo credo tutti sul fatto che gli ipotetici arrivi di Biglia, Conti, James e Belotti non chiuderebbero tutte le falle rossonere...ma sicuramente metterebbero in mano al mister quel famoso 60/70% di squadra pronta per l'inizio del ritiro e per i preliminari di EL.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Lallàlàààlallallàààà
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=152]Gekyn[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]
> Allora 'sta maglietta? La prenotiamo?
> 
> ...


Sei un bravo bambino 

Ps: libera la posta


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sei un bravo bambino
> 
> Ps: libera la posta


liberata


----------



## tonilovin93 (7 Giugno 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Vedo che un'annata in cui ha sbagliato ogni controllo e passaggio e anche qualche gol fatto (ma come? È un finalizzatore!!11) non son bastati.



Non hai capito.
Esaltavo James rodriguez capace di poter far fare 24 gol a bacca (secondo me)
Figuriamoci uno con più fame, e mi riferivo al grande nome di questi giorni, Belotti


----------



## tonilovin93 (8 Giugno 2017)

Anche se sono molto negativo riguardo il suo arrivo


----------



## koti (8 Giugno 2017)

*Anche Di Marzio conferma: probabile un incontro con Mendes nelle prossime ore. Si parlerà di André Silva, Diego Costa e James Rodriguez. *


----------



## tonilovin93 (8 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Anche Di Marzio conferma: probabile un incontro con Mendes nelle prossime ore. Si parlerà di André Silva, Diego Costa e James Rodriguez. *



Vabe ciao


----------



## Smarx10 (8 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Anche Di Marzio conferma: probabile un incontro con Mendes nelle prossime ore. Si parlerà di André Silva, Diego Costa e James Rodriguez. *



Domani è il giorno della verità. Speriamo che esca almeno un nome fattibile. Perchè se l'ipotesi James resta viva per più di due giorni io rischio di perdere 10 anni di vita..


----------



## The Ripper (8 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Domani è il giorno della verità. Speriamo che esca almeno un nome fattibile. Perchè se l'ipotesi James resta viva per più di due giorni io rischio di perdere 10 anni di vita..



la 10 reclama un proprietario degno di tale maglia.


----------

